# Hawaii Five-O Replaces aged BMW Motorcyles with 34 New BMW R1200 RT-Ps



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

For 12 years running, the Honolulu Police Department (HPD) has opted to purchase BMW police motorcycles for its 36-member Solo Motorcycle Detail. By the end of June, 34 BMW R 1200 RT-P police motorcycles will replace 34 older models in the HPD's existing fleet of 50 BMW police motorcycles that have been in service for the past 12 years. The 2011 model BMW motorcycles, purchased from the island's only BMW motorcycle dealer, South Seas Cycle Exchange, will be ridden year-round by the Department's specially trained motorcycle squad. Officers will use the motorcycles to patrol the city and county of Honolulu; to perform escort duty for parades and visiting dignitaries; and to participate in community events, such as the "Say Hi" school program.

"We are delighted to continue our relationship with the HPD by providing a fleet of authority motorcycles that have the highest level of standard equipment; the best fuel economy, an outstanding warranty and dynamic balanced performance - all of which result in overall lower operating costs, safety and reliability," commented Steve Spiegel, owner, South Seas Cycle Exchange, 3149 Nimitz Highway.

"A very high level of mission-specific standard equipment and features are built into every BMW police motor, making them the best long-term value for police agencies," added Frank Stevens, Authority Program Manager, BMW Motorrad USA. "BMW motors come fully equipped with lights, siren, high performance electrical system, cooling system, radio preparation, as well as other special equipment requested. This saves the agency time and money otherwise required to separately purchase and install equipment or remove/trade that equipment with existing models."

The R 1200 RT-P ("P" for police) is based on the BMW R 1200 RT civilian model, but is equipped with features that tailor it for official use. It is powered by BMW's modern two-cylinder overhead cam Boxer twin, which delivers 110 horsepower at 7,750 rpm.

*Value-added standard equipment includes:*

Best-in-class fuel economy saving agencies thousands of dollars in life-time fuel costs vs. competitors while operating on less costly 89 AKI fuel.
 The longest service intervals (6,000 miles) for oil change/maintenance.
 The most comprehensive warranty (39 months/60,000 miles) covering all BMW supplied equipment, not just the motorcycle, for less down-time.
 Highest electrical output with 52A (720W) alternator producing 27A at idle.
 A partial-integral antilock braking system with independent rear wheel brake control for optimal control at speed or maneuvering through traffic.
 Optimized suspension and tires (passing the CHP run-flat protocol) specifically for police service.
 Wind tunnel optimized full fairing, providing superior air management / comfort (no engine heat), reducing rider fatigue / improving alertness / safety.
 Electrically-adjustable windshield, adjustable seat height, adjustable brake, clutch and shift levers means a perfect rider fit regardless of the officer's size.
 Locking integrated radio box with wiring ports and ground plane. Clean radio power circuit with disconnect below radio box for easy access.
 Integrated fairing-mounted speakers for radio & radar, pre-wired below radio box.
 Accurate digital police speedometer with pace-lock display / VSS signal for moving radar.
 BMW/Code 3 three-tone siren system (wail/yelp/hyper-yelp), air horn, public address, radio rebroadcast and InterClear™ linkage to Emergency LED Light System. LED Cruise lights and Alley Lights are features now standard equipment.

Internationally, BMW is the largest seller of motorcycles for authority use. More than 80,000 BMW police motorcycles are currently in official use in over 150 countries on five continents. In the United States, BMW police motors have been utilized by more than 450 law enforcement agencies, including the three largest fleets operated by the California Highway Patrol, Los Angeles Police Department and Los Angeles Sheriff's Department.

For more information about BMW Authority Motorcycles, visit www.bmwmc.net or contact Frank Stevens, Authority Program Manager at 201-307-3927 / [email protected].


----------

